# All That Twist > Automobiles Hub >  10 most expensive streetcars for 006

## !! MUDASSIR !!

*10 Most Expensive Streetcars For 006*

*Crazy abt CARS !!!
Scroll down and u will get inspired to work harder and earn more* 

*Maybach 57 S*

*Price: $430,355 in US.
Rs 5.36 Crore in India.*


*The Maybach 57 S has a 12-cylinder engine, gose from 0 to 100 in 5.2 seconds and is
designed to be a sportier alternative to the other models. It has more power than the 57 or 62
models. 604 hp versus their 543 hp. As in the other models - Maybach 57 and 62 - the
maximum speed is electronically limited.
Top Speed: 250 kmph*


*Porsche Carrera GT*

*Price: $440,000 in US
Rs 5.47 Crore in India*


*Despite claims that the Carrera GT supercar had gone out of production, the car is very much
available in the US and is in the list of one of the world's most expensive cars. The car has 605
hp @ 8000 rpm, can go from 0 to 100 in 3.9 seconds and has a ten cylinder engine - a type of
rerely seen out side of racing.
Top Speed: 330 kmph*


*Maybach 62*

*Price: $448,153 in Europe
Rs 5.59 Crore in India*


*Maybach's 62 ultra-luxury sedan is made by Mercedes-Benz and has proved that even a car
his expansive to build can turn a profit. The Maybach 62 accelerates from 0 to 100 in just 5.4
seconds. The top speed is electronically limited but can be reached repidly and with virtually no
apparent effort.
Top Speed: 250 kmph*

*Mercedes-Benz SLR
McLaren*

*Price: $452,750 in US
Rs 5.64 Crore in India.*


*The SLR McLaren is as comortable and sophisticated as a street-legal racecar can be. It is a
collaboration between Mercedes and legendary British racecar builder McLaren. With the help
of a 617 hp and 5.4-liter super charged V8 engine. the SLR sprints from 0 to 100 in just 3.6
seconds.
Top Speed: 343 kmph*


*Koenigsegg CCR*

*Price: $552,750 in Europe
Rs 6.94 Crore in India*


*The Koenigsegg is a Swedish car that sport a supercharged V8 engine. It can go
from 0 to 100 in 3.2 seconds with its hp of 806 @ 7000 rpm. The Koenigsegg CCR 
currently the Guinness World Record for the most powerful car in series production.
Top Speed: 395 kmph*


*Saleen S7 Twin Turbo*

*Price: $637,723 in US
Rs 7.95 Crore in India*


*Started by former racing driver Steve Saleen, the Saleen car company produces some of the
fastest cars in the world. The S7 is desigened to compete with the fastest and most luxurious
grand touring cars. It can go from 0 to 100 in six seconds has 750 bhp @ 6300 rpm and
sports an all-aluminum V8, 2-valve.
Top Speed: 320 kmph*


*Leblanc Mirabeau*

*Price: $645,084 (Global)
Rs 8.03 Crore in India*


*Leblance is rampng up production of its new Mirabeau supercar. The company hopes to make
the vehicle street legal for the US by early 2007. With a six-speed sequential transmission,
more than 700 bhp @ 7600 rpm, the Leblanc Mirabeau's interior is optimized for maximum
acceleration.
Top Speed: 370 kmph*

----------


## !! MUDASSIR !!

*SSC Ultimate Aero*

*Price: $654,500 in US
Rs 8.17 Crore in India*


*The most expansive American car is also the fastest. Automaker SSC estimates this vehicle is
capable of going from 0 to 60 in just 2.9 seconds and the base modle has a supercharged 6.2-
liter V8 engine rated 787 bhp @ 6600 rpm. The SSC Ultimate Aero requires 104 octane
gasoline.
Top Speed: 400 kmph*


*Pagani Zonda Roadster
F C12S 7.3*

*Price: $667,321 in Europe and US
Rs 8.31 Crore in India*


*Pagani is an Italian boutique automaker that build radical_looking racecars. This version of its
Zonda flagship has 555 bhp @ 5900 rpm, can go from 0 to 60 in 3.6 seconds and is propelled
by mid-mounted V-12 DOHC engines.
Top Speed: 344 kmph*


*Bugatti Veyron 16.4*

*Price: $1,157,834 in Europe
Rs 15.17 Crore in India*


*Volkswagen's production delays are finally over and the bugatti Veyron 16.4 is
ready to hit the road. The car sports a W16 engine fed by four turbochargers, can
go from 0 to 100 mph in six seconds and use unique cross-drilled and turbine
vented carbon rotors that draw in cooling air for braking.
Top Speed: 407 kmph*

----------


## RAHEN

the last one is super super cool...zabardast..i loved that car..mashALLAH.. :Big Grin:

----------


## !! MUDASSIR !!

*Thanks frnd...*

----------


## friendlygal786

nice..i liked the second one

----------


## !! MUDASSIR !!

*Thank ur reply frnd*

----------


## Muzi

the bugatti is da shit nd da porche ah hell ill have all of em lol

----------


## villies

wat a collection... I love them.. thax for sharing budy..

----------


## mohsin_k

I like all of the cars...cnt choose thanks for sharing.

----------


## ikhlaq786

I have a friend who has a Garage called Romans International and he has most of these cars in his showroom. The Garage is in Burg Heath, Surrey, England. My favorite car is the Bugatti out of these cars but I love Lambos.

----------

